# lasiodora parahybana handling question



## catfishrod69 (Jan 4, 2011)

ok i got 3 salmon pinks, and 2 are 3", and 1 is 6"...well i am debating on handling my 6 incher....she seems really calm, except for when i hold a roach in front of her with my tongs...shes a veracious eater....but i just wondered if anyone else handles these? and she seems as docile as my g. rosea....


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jan 4, 2011)

apart from the can of worms a handling debate will become, i would not do it due to their urticating hairs being some of the worst to only Theraposa, if i remember correctly. 

people's reactions may vary, but consensus is LPs are still very itchy.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 4, 2011)

Not handled one yet but plan to when I get some, I handle my pokie and my L. Violaceopes and as of this morning lol (not by choice mind you) my obt...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah i thought about that cause the hairs....but she doesnt kick at all...only seems like my smaller ones do...im still leening towards not holding her at all...out of all my T's i will only hold my A. avic slings....other than that i dont touch any of them....not like they are dieing for my attention anyways...i dont even hold my rosie...mainly cause i look at all the other T's in the room, and some of them are super aggressive, ccobalt blue, MM costa rican zebra mainly, and they just kinda make me think twice before holding any at all...




malevolentrobot said:


> apart from the can of worms a handling debate will become, i would not do it due to their urticating hairs being some of the worst to only Theraposa, if i remember correctly.
> 
> people's reactions may vary, but consensus is LPs are still very itchy.


----------



## Fran (Jan 4, 2011)

web eviction said:


> Not handled one yet but plan to when I get some, I handle my pokie and my L. Violaceopes and as of this morning lol (not by choice mind you) my obt...


You will stop when you get a nice pokie bite.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jan 4, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> yeah i thought about that cause the hairs....but she doesnt kick at all...only seems like my smaller ones do...im still leening towards not holding her at all...out of all my T's i will only hold my A. avic slings....other than that i dont touch any of them....*not like they are dieing for my attention anyways*...i dont even hold my rosie...mainly cause i look at all the other T's in the room, and some of them are super aggressive, ccobalt blue, MM costa rican zebra mainly, and they just kinda make me think twice before holding any at all...


they most certainly aren't, but what you do is your buisness. i assume you've ran a search on the risks of handling so you know what you are getting into.

i'm not a perfect keeper on this topic though... sometimes i feel the urge, so i make sure its one of my Brachypelma spp. i mess with. as soon as i get haired the discomforture reminds me these creatures aren't to be trifled with lightly! they are not like handleable pets and i believe contact should be kept to a minimum.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 4, 2011)

Fran said:


> You will stop when you get a nice pokie bite.


Ya u are very right working on not handling at all better for them and me as well lol


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 4, 2011)

yea i am never gonna think about handling my obt's....




web eviction said:


> Not handled one yet but plan to when I get some, I handle my pokie and my L. Violaceopes and as of this morning lol (not by choice mind you) my obt...




---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

yeah pokie bites dont sound too good....




Fran said:


> You will stop when you get a nice pokie bite.




---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

yeah ive done my research...like you i just feel the urge, cause she seems so docile...but i really doubt i ever would...crazy that these little inverts can mess you up...i have handled my white spot assassinlings, but only cause they crawled across my hand on accident...



malevolentrobot said:


> they most certainly aren't, but what you do is your buisness. i assume you've ran a search on the risks of handling so you know what you are getting into.
> 
> i'm not a perfect keeper on this topic though... sometimes i feel the urge, so i make sure its one of my Brachypelma spp. i mess with. as soon as i get haired the discomforture reminds me these creatures aren't to be trifled with lightly! they are not like handleable pets and i believe contact should be kept to a minimum.


----------



## killy (Jan 5, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> ...out of all my T's i will only hold my A. avic slings....


I held my _versi_ sling a few times until it finally sunk in that he thinks he's Rocky the Flying Squirrel, so I stopped handling him altogether - then, a couple of months ago, I got an _A avic _juvenile, which I sort of had to handle to get him safely from the LPS enclosure into the little cardboard box.  He didn't seem at all jumpy like Speedy did, so when I got him home I gave him another 'test handle,' and man, he crawled all over me - clearly less inclined to leap into the wild blue yonder than Speedy was - so Speedy can remain ensconced in his little world, and my _avic_ Mister U (for "mysterieux," because he behaves so strangely) and I can do the Lambeth Walk together.  :3:



catfishrod69 said:


> ...they just kinda make me think twice before holding any at all...


As you may have intuited, I'm a firm believer in handling, and I can tell that you want to become a handler too - my advice is to approach your Ts with confidence and patience - don't ever pick them up, let them be coaxed onto you.  Don't give them a reason to flick or to bite, and they won't.  If they reeeeeeely reeeeeely don't want to venture onto your pulsing flesh, you'll know, and you'll respect their wishes.  My LP, for example, has made it imminently clear that he wants nothing to do with me - my GBB, by contrast, is as handleable as can be - which leads me to my next bit of advice - don't let the testiness of one T spoil your potential to get physical with another - they're all different.  Jeez, am I sounding like a preacher, or what! 

Buen suerte, as they say in the land of the LP!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 5, 2011)

Great post! I am not allergic to u hairs, and I enjoy handling my T's every once in awhile. Of course I don't have any aggressive ones yet, and when I get some I won't handle those lol.


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 5, 2011)

This is my L.P. M.M. he's a pussycat!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 5, 2011)

Man he's leggy! I am kicking myself for not ordering an lp...  Do the hairs bother you?


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes they do but he is bald on the butt;P


----------



## Armstrong5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I handle my LP she is a sweetheart but im very sensitive to the hairs and their hairs are so radical that she never kicks but simply holding here gets me iching so only do it very seldom...but yea they r fine to hold even though every T is different


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 5, 2011)

no i really dont wanna become a handler...i have handled my g rosea 2 times, and i know that i cam again...but i dont...only reason i can think of handling my big LP is too get some cool pics, but im afraid something would go wrong, and my reflexes would send her flying across the room or something....dont wanna hurt her...just really tempting to hold her cause she seems so docile....




killy said:


> I held my _versi_ sling a few times until it finally sunk in that he thinks he's Rocky the Flying Squirrel, so I stopped handling him altogether - then, a couple of months ago, I got an _A avic _juvenile, which I sort of had to handle to get him safely from the LPS enclosure into the little cardboard box.  He didn't seem at all jumpy like Speedy did, so when I got him home I gave him another 'test handle,' and man, he crawled all over me - clearly less inclined to leap into the wild blue yonder than Speedy was - so Speedy can remain ensconced in his little world, and my _avic_ Mister U (for "mysterieux," because he behaves so strangely) and I can do the Lambeth Walk together.  :3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

yeah every T is diff..one of my 3 inchers just runs, the other one kicks like crazy when i even open her tub, and the big one will let me sit there and look at her all day and not care....



Armstrong5 said:


> I handle my LP she is a sweetheart but im very sensitive to the hairs and their hairs are so radical that she never kicks but simply holding here gets me iching so only do it very seldom...but yea they r fine to hold even though every T is different


----------



## killy (Jan 6, 2011)

Armstrong5 said:


> ... im very sensitive to the hairs and their hairs are so radical that she never kicks but simply holding here gets me iching ... even though every T is different





gmrpnk21 said:


> ... I am not allergic to u hairs ...


Thank you for reminding me of a cautionary tale regarding hairs, the moral of which I learned the hard way - after multiple instances of handling my Ts without a trace of itchiness, I was lulled into a false sense of invincibility - then my _A genic _came along, and my delusions of grandeur came to a very itchy end - and yes, it happened without a single hair being flicked - I had to face the grim reality that merely holding the _genic_ spelled bad news ... but then you've got the guys like Terry D, who can wear his monster _A genic _like a glove with no ill effects (please see http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=197381 for vivid proof), likewise Deathcrew with his LP.  It's enough to make a guy a little jealous!  

The moral?  Just because Tarantulas A, B, C, and D don't make you itch doesn't mean Tarantula E won't ... it's all a matter of trial-and-error, and who's allergic to what ...  but I still very firmly feel that it's well-worth the effort, and the occasional itch, to find out!  

p.s.  The good news is that I can still go one-on-one itch-free with my other handleable Ts


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 6, 2011)

I have two LPs and one is extremely skittish and likes to flick hairs. I rehoused it yesterday and couldn't even pick it up. Not afraid of the hairs, they haven't bothered me yet, but it runs fast. On the other hand, my other LP "Monster" is a bit skittish, but rarely, if ever, flicks hairs. I've handled it numerous times and even took it to school for a presentation. A real gentle giant.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 6, 2011)

well i rehoused my 6" LP tonight, and decided i would get her to go onto my hand, then transfer her....well she was shy about coming out of her old house, i had to keep giving a nudge with a paintbrush...finally got her on my hand, and she acted perfect, just sat there....every once in a while she would pick up one of her legs then place it back down.....never kicked any hairs either, never showed her fangs or aggresion....although now my wrist itches a little...but itll be ok....i also decided since i was in the nerve to hold things, i got out one of my white spot assassins...only time its ever touched my hand, other than by accident...


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats! My A. Genic doesn't bother me, neither does my B. smithi or B. vagans. I wish I would have gotten an LP instead of a vagans.....*kicks myself*


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 6, 2011)

yea the red rumps are pretty plain...i only got one cause a buddy said B. vagans, and LP and all their accesories for $30....so i said the heck with it....might not be my fav T, but it adds more diversity....right now i ordered a H. gigas, and i am debating on my next T being a goliath birdeater....




gmrpnk21 said:


> Congrats! My A. Genic doesn't bother me, neither does my B. smithi or B. vagans. I wish I would have gotten an LP instead of a vagans.....*kicks myself*


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well mine is only 2", and it's burrowed so I haven't seen it in awhile


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jan 6, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> Well mine is only 2", and it's burrowed so I haven't seen it in awhile


it may start coming out soon? my smithis did that. my vagans has been out in the open pretty much since day one. i love it, its a mad little devil. loves throwing up threats and slapping the sub at the slightest provocation.

also, to keep this on topic, that girl is beautiful and very well fed!


----------



## killy (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> ... my other LP "Monster" ...  I've handled it numerous times and even took it to school for a presentation. A real gentle giant.





catfishrod69 said:


> well i rehoused my 6" LP tonight, and decided i would get her to go onto my hand ... finally got her on my hand, and she acted perfect, just sat there....every once in a while she would pick up one of her legs then place it back down.....never kicked any hairs either, never showed her fangs or aggresion....


Well great, now I can add two more to the "Everybody's Held Their LPs Except Killy Club"   Again, I'm just a teensy bit _*JEALOUS*_ ... well, as it turns out, I'm going to be re-housing Peau-Grise, my LP, this weekend, so you guys and gals have all shamed me into deciding to see if I can "tame the beast" ... stay tuned! 

p.s. All empty rhetoric aside, congrats on the major breakthrough!  I'm mighty proud o' y'all for striking a positive blow for handling!  And you haven't shamed me, you've inspired me! :worship::worship:  Oh, and by the way, I forgot LP-land is Brazil, so I should have said "Boa sorte," not "Buen suerte" ...:8o

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




catfishrod69 said:


> ...i also decided since i was in the nerve to hold things, i got out one of my white spot assassins...only time its ever touched my hand, other than by accident...


Awesome animal - absolutely beautiful - good show!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 7, 2011)

mine is about 4 inch, and doesnt burrow at all....just sits there, and i kinda thought it would be docile...haha nope



gmrpnk21 said:


> Well mine is only 2", and it's burrowed so I haven't seen it in awhile




---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------

thanks very much...i usually feed her full grown dubia male roaches



malevolentrobot said:


> it may start coming out soon? my smithis did that. my vagans has been out in the open pretty much since day one. i love it, its a mad little devil. loves throwing up threats and slapping the sub at the slightest provocation.
> 
> also, to keep this on topic, that girl is beautiful and very well fed!




---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------

be careful....mine was only holdable cause she was so docile, but my other two arent that way, not saying they wont be with some more age to them....but she didnt kick hairs on me, but my wrist itched like i rubbed fiberglass for about an hour or so...no biggie...good luck



killy said:


> Well great, now I can add two more to the "Everybody's Held Their LPs Except Killy Club"   Again, I'm just a teensy bit _*JEALOUS*_ ... well, as it turns out, I'm going to be re-housing Peau-Grise, my LP, this weekend, so you guys and gals have all shamed me into deciding to see if I can "tame the beast" ... stay tuned!
> 
> p.s. All empty rhetoric aside, congrats on the major breakthrough!  I'm mighty proud o' y'all for striking a positive blow for handling!  And you haven't shamed me, you've inspired me! :worship::worship:  Oh, and by the way, I forgot LP-land is Brazil, so I should have said "Boa sorte," not "Buen suerte" ...:8o
> 
> ...


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 7, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> mine is about 4 inch, and doesnt burrow at all....just sits there, and i kinda thought it would be docile...haha nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well mine isn't very happy right now. I Dug it out of it's little burrow and rehoused it into it's new exo terra breeder box, which should be it's home for awhile. I did the same with my smithi, and that one is hiding too . Oh well, at least I still have my A. genic. right?


----------



## Spidershane1 (Jan 8, 2011)

No one can tell you how skittish/defensive your T is. Just go in there with a paintbrush and find out. If she seems calm and you really want to hold her, then hold her. Theres no set standard for temperments between species, only general guidlines. As long as you dont mind the possibility of getting bit, then you can hold any T you want. Arachnoboards is not really the place to find out if your T is handleable or not- your T room is.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 8, 2011)

i agree...but id like to see someone try and hold my cobalt blue, or my MM costa rican zebra....im afraid to even open their lids....i gotta rehouse my cobalt soon, that way she can burrow...gonna be sooo fun...



Spidershane1 said:


> No one can tell you how skittish/defensive your T is. Just go in there with a paintbrush and find out. If she seems calm and you really want to hold her, then hold her. Theres no set standard for temperments between species, only general guidlines. As long as you dont mind the possibility of getting bit, then you can hold any T you want. Arachnoboards is not really the place to find out if your T is handleable or not- your T room is.


----------



## Spidershane1 (Jan 10, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> i agree...but id like to see someone try and hold my cobalt blue, or my MM costa rican zebra....im afraid to even open their lids....i gotta rehouse my cobalt soon, that way she can burrow...gonna be sooo fun...


I have handled my cobalt twice before, and yes she is of the typical very angry variety lol! I like to hold all my T's at least once just to say I did it, plus I kinda get a rush from it. I regularly hold my OBTs and pokies too. You just gotta be aware that theres a good chance of getting tagged, but as long as you accept that, any species is handleable. I do agree with you though that cobalts are pretty freakin' scary!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 10, 2011)

well you got bigger cahoonas the me...haha...my cobalt is way too vicious to even get your hand near it....






Spidershane1 said:


> I have handled my cobalt twice before, and yes she is of the typical very angry variety lol! I like to hold all my T's at least once just to say I did it, plus I kinda get a rush from it. I regularly hold my OBTs and pokies too. You just gotta be aware that theres a good chance of getting tagged, but as long as you accept that, any species is handleable. I do agree with you though that cobalts are pretty freakin' scary!


----------



## Spidershane1 (Jan 10, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> well you got bigger cahoonas the me...haha...my cobalt is way too vicious to even get your hand near it....


Ya I know what you mean. I never put my hand near it either, per se, I let it come to me. What I do is put her tank in the bath tub, then let her crawl out into the tub. I put my hand a couple feet in front of her and keep it really still, then I poke her in the butt with a paintbrush and she scurries around the tub until she finds my hand and usually runs up my arm. Once she is on my back or shoulder, I just lay down and let her do her thing. I sat there for like an hour once waiting for her to walk back down to the floor lol, cuz I didnt wanna get tagged trying to shoo her along. Good times


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 11, 2011)

sounds like fun....you should try that with my vietnamese centipede...haha....i did touch him once, and he reacted like lightning....




Spidershane1 said:


> Ya I know what you mean. I never put my hand near it either, per se, I let it come to me. What I do is put her tank in the bath tub, then let her crawl out into the tub. I put my hand a couple feet in front of her and keep it really still, then I poke her in the butt with a paintbrush and she scurries around the tub until she finds my hand and usually runs up my arm. Once she is on my back or shoulder, I just lay down and let her do her thing. I sat there for like an hour once waiting for her to walk back down to the floor lol, cuz I didnt wanna get tagged trying to shoo her along. Good times


----------



## Spidershane1 (Jan 11, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> sounds like fun....you should try that with my vietnamese centipede...haha....i did touch him once, and he reacted like lightning....


'pedes scare me a bit lol cuz I dont know their body language or anything, but I want one so bad. I'm sure once I get one though that I will <edit> with him and get tagged


----------



## killy (Jan 12, 2011)

Spidershane1 said:


> ... I never put my hand near it either, per se, I let it come to me... I put my hand a couple feet in front of her and keep it really still, then I poke her in the butt with a paintbrush and she scurries around the tub until she finds my hand and usually runs up my arm. Once she is on my back or shoulder, I just lay down and let her do her thing...


I think you have quite succinctly summarized the key to safe handling: let the tarantula handle _you_!


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 12, 2011)

killy said:


> I think you have quite succinctly summarized the key to safe handling: let the tarantula handle _you_!


Yes, you should definately get a haplopelma out of its enclosure before attempting to handle it. I hav only handled h schmidti and hainanum, but i reckon lividum is the same deal. They run up and down in the beginning, and then settles in. But you should never trust haplos, a frind of mine have had them being friendly many times when handled, and suddenly they went into threat posture for no simple reason. So people need to accept this before trying to handle them.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 12, 2011)

i got the vietnamese and a florida blue....the vietnamese is about 8 inches, and the florida blue is about 4 inches...but both have the same personality, except the vietnamese is more of a rush in, not run away....all the wild caught pedes i caught act the same way too



Spidershane1 said:


> 'pedes scare me a bit lol cuz I dont know their body language or anything, but I want one so bad. I'm sure once I get one though that I will <edit> with him and get tagged


----------

